# What time of day best to worm



## mil1212 (25 April 2008)

I have never really been able to establish when during a day it's best to worm. My usual way is to ride and cool off then worm before they have their hard feed tea (so they can take the yukky taste away!) Although my 17.3 has to have his paste squirted into his tea as I can't be dangling off his nose trying to jab a syringe in his chops (but he's quite happy to eat it from a bucket  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)
What do you guys all do, are my methods ok?


----------



## H-J (25 April 2008)

Thats exactly what I do with mine  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Although i syringe both of mine as they are ok with it


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (25 April 2008)

After lots of sweet talking... Although Jesse, ha, I don't even bother catching him, I swear I could do anything to that little man and he would not bat an eye lid!


----------



## Shilasdair (25 April 2008)

I do mine in the field.
I feed them first...so the wormer isn't as harsh on an empty stomach...then I take a headcollar, and the wormer....and march towards the first victim...who obligingly stands there, and worm them then do the other two.   I then make a fuss of them....and at least one of them will follow me round pulling faces, but saying 'You can worm me again if you want!' as they are a bit too keen to please at times 
	
	
		
		
	


	




S


----------



## lexiedhb (25 April 2008)

How, when you shils are from the dark side, did you raise such lovely obliging horses?


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (25 April 2008)

I just wormed mine this morning, tied her up on the yard, squibbed it in and then turned her out with her feed and hay. I figure it's like when we have to take medicines which are harsh on the stomach, best in the morning with brekkies.


----------



## Shilasdair (25 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
How, when you shils are from the dark side, did you raise such lovely obliging horses? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's because I'm from the dark side that they don't want to pi$$ me off.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




S


----------



## chriscrogul (25 April 2008)

Am I the only person who keeps in after worming?  We stable for 36 hours afterwards to keep anything expelled off the grass, then turn onto fresh pasture.


----------



## Shilasdair (25 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Am I the only person who keeps in after worming?  We stable for 36 hours afterwards to keep anything expelled off the grass, then turn onto fresh pasture. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, you probably are!   
	
	
		
		
	


	




The old wormers used to be so inefficient that live worms etc were expelled...the new ones kill everything so there is absolutely no point keeping them stabled (in my opinion of course 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) unless for some reason you are trying to keep chemical residues out of your poo pile?
And if you were trying to do that, you'd really need to keep them in for 48 hours as sometimes digestion can take that long (or so I believe 
	
	
		
		
	


	




).
S


----------



## chriscrogul (26 April 2008)

Showing my age then ....


----------



## Shilasdair (26 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Showing my age then .... 

[/ QUOTE ]

_* Shilasdair whispers *_ 

It's just possible that I remember the days when horses were kept in after worming too  
	
	
		
		
	


	








S


----------

